# Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^



## The_Schroeder (12. März 2010)

*Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Hey Leutz,

weiß nicht ob mein Beitrag hier richtig ist, wenn nicht bitte verschieben^^

Also, hatte mir letztens den MK-13 von Prolimatech angesehn und ein paar Wakü-GPU-Kühler, da kam mir die ziemlich beknackte Idee das zu kombinieren 
Also praktisch ein Dual-Layer Design, die Heatpipes müssen wegen Bauhöhe zusammen gedrückt sein im Sockel und würden direkt auf der GPU sein, dadrüber dann der Wakü-Kühler.

Ich weiß, ziemlich schwachsinnig, weil Wakü eig voll gut ist aber mich würde einfach interessieren ob das geht und natürlich auch ne Stück was bringt.

Bilder folgen...

Hoffe meine Idee findet Anklang und vorallem verständniss


----------



## Infin1ty (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Du willst es also so machen:

GPU - Bodenplatte MK13 - Wasserkühler

Das ist totaler Schwachsinn, da der Wasserkühler
so nicht richtig kühlen kann


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

wenn die heatpipes warm werden kann der wakühler auch wärme aufnehmen also müssts gehn


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Naja nicht dieregt den MK13...aber halt Passivkühler mit Wakü kombinieren und versuchen die Leistung so zu steigern^^

wenn ihr verbesserungs vorschläge habt, ruhig her damit, eben wegen der Frage...erst Heatpipes oder erst Wakükühler bin ich eig hier, weil das es sich kombinieren lässt würd ich schon mein...das WIE ist die Frage


----------



## Infin1ty (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Es bringt nichts 

Wenn du zuerst MK-13, dann Wasserkühler
machst, wird das Ergebnis lange nicht so gut wie nur Wassekühler
sein.

Sorry, aber die Idee ist meiner Meinung nach unsinnig.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Geldverschwendung....
Der Kühler ist sowieso schon gut genug.....


----------



## Infin1ty (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Falsch. Jeder noch so billige Wasserkühler ist besser


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante1...
oder doch ehr zwei?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im mom ist das eh nichts weiter als ne Idee, ich würd nur gern nocht mehr Leistung rauskitzeln wollen und anstatt von vorne herrein zusagen das es eh nix wird, helf mir doch lieber die Idee zumindest so zu verfeiner das es ERSTMA theoretisch gehn kann


----------



## Infin1ty (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Dann viel Spaß beim umsetzen, wenn du das schaffen könntest... 

Obwohl ich immer noch denke, dass ein Wasserkühler alleine besser
kühlt  Wenn das was bringen soll, musst du den MK-13 mindestens auf
Wassertemperatur bringen.

So wie du es jetzt vorhast, würde ich sagen: 
Preis;Arbeit/Leistungs verhältnis mangelhaft 

*Wenn dann 2.

**Denn es gilt immer noch: Wasser kühlt besser als Luft*


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Ok thx xD

werd ne Modell in 3D bauen und dann paar Bilder uppen


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Hi, also willst du den Prolimatech draufmontieren, und nur die Kühllamellen  in Wasser tauchen???
Wenn ja, ich hattte mir sowas auch mal überlegt 
Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so viel bringt, binaber auf die Bilder mal gespannt


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Du willst einen Wasserkühlkörper auf die Heathpipes Montieren?

Den Wasserkühler direkt auf den CPU zu montieren bringt auf jeden Fall mehr!!

Heathpipes haben zwar vielleicht eine extrem hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit aber im Vergleich zum direkten Montieren auf der CPU haben sie doch eine deutliche Wärmeisolationswirkung; der Luftkühler als "Zusatz" bringt auf keinen Fall was

Im Vergleich zur reinen Luftkühlung wäre es sicher etwas (wenn auch vermutlich nur geringfügig) besser aber eine reine Wasserkühlung mit halbwegs niedrigen Wassertemperaturen wäre sicher deutlich besser


----------



## SuEdSeE (12. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Hmm könnte ganz cool aussehen wenn du es ordentlich verarbeitest, aber das wars dann auch ich denke ma der reine luftkühler hätte sogar mehr leistung, da der die temps ja an die lamellen abgeben kann.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur erstmal zum Veranschaulichen, Kühlkörper müsste  nochmal bearbeitet werden aber größtenteils wäre so.
Hier noch eins...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwie glaub ich, das ich mir lieber ne Kühler kaufe 
*gestern Abend zuviel Wikipedia gelesen...*


----------



## thecroatien (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Ich würde ja eben vorschlagen, das du wennschon den Wasserkühler zusätzlich kühlst.

Aber ob das soviel ausmacht bezweifel ich.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Thx für eute Hilfe, mal guckenwas sich so machen lässt ^^


----------



## L.B. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Interessante Idee, von so etwas lebt der Fortschritt. Allerdings würde ich zur Erhöhung der Kühlleistung eher den Radiator modifizieren, hier zum Beispiel zusätzliche Kühllamellen anbringen oder auf irgendeine andere Art und Weise die Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebungsluft effizienter gestalten.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

@ L.B.

THX 

Ich werd mein möglichstes tun um nen guten Kühler zubaun 

Kann mir wer sagen wie wirkungsvoll Backsite Kühler sind?


----------



## L.B. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Lade aber bitte Bilder vom fertigen Hochleistungskühler hoch. Hier ist eine grafisch sehr aufwendig gestaltete Idee, wie man Radiator und Kühllamellen kombinieren könnte. Natürlich muss für einen möglichst geringen Wärmewiderstand zwischen Radiator und Kühler (in dem Fall alte Grafikkarten-Kühler) gesorgt werden.


----------



## hyperionical (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Die Idde ist zwar theoretisch vlt noch intressant, aber jeder der ne Wakü hat weiß eigentlich das es nur einen weg gibt die Temps zu verbessern und das ist aktive Kühlung in Form eines Chillers oder mehr Radifläche.
Es ist wesentlich effizienter den Wasserkühler zu verbessern, denn da gibt es große Reserven wie die Kühler von " Klutten" und "Lehni" beweisen. Wäre ihr Kühler offiziell am Roundup beteiligt gewesen hätte er alle anderen Kühler deklassiert. Es ist also klüger die Oberfläche im Kühler zu vergrößern als das Geld so zu verschwenden.

PS: Backsite Kühler bringen nix, da sie ja nie richtig aufliegen können ohne die Bauteile kurzzuschließen, das beste Beispiel dafür ist der Zusatzkühler des IFX welcher höchstens im Messtoleranzbereich was bringt.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Ah, zuerst der Wasser, dann der Luftkühler...

Das bringt vielleicht schon was, wie ein zusätzlicher Radi nur bringt ein zusätzlicher 120er sicher sehr viel mehr


----------



## Kami84 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Probiers doch einfach aus und teil uns dann mit ob dein sys abgesoffen ist oder läuft http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/biggrin1.gif


----------



## L.B. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Du könntest auch zwei Radiatoren kaskadieren.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*



L.B. schrieb:


> Du könntest auch zwei Radiatoren kaskadieren.



Mehr Radis? Diese Idee ist so alt wie die Wasserkühlung selbst ^^


----------



## L.B. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Um mehr Kühlleistung zu erhalten, ist dies die beste Möglichkeit, denn das Wasser muss ja die aufgenommene Energie des Prozessors wieder über den Radiator abgeben. 
Natürlich würde es etwas bringen den Kühlblock direkt per Luftkühlung zu kühlen, allerdings hätte man dann das Problem, dass die Energie nicht nach außen transportiert wird, sondern im Gehäuse bleibt, was eine Erwärmung der Gehäuseinnenluft nach sich ziehen würde. Um eine Kühlung aber so effektiv wie möglich zu gestalten, muss die Abwärme sofort nach außen transportiert werden. Aus diesem Grund halte ich es für sinnvoller den Radiator umzubauen und nicht den Kühler selber.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*



L.B. schrieb:


> Um mehr Kühlleistung zu erhalten, ist dies die beste Möglichkeit, denn das Wasser muss ja die aufgenommene Energie des Prozessors wieder über den Radiator abgeben.
> Natürlich würde es etwas bringen den Kühlblock direkt per Luftkühlung zu kühlen, allerdings hätte man dann das Problem, dass die Energie nicht nach außen transportiert wird, sondern im Gehäuse bleibt, was eine Erwärmung der Gehäuseinnenluft nach sich ziehen würde. Um eine Kühlung aber so effektiv wie möglich zu gestalten, muss die Abwärme sofort nach außen transportiert werden. Aus diesem Grund halte ich es für sinnvoller den Radiator umzubauen und nicht den Kühler selber.



Natürlich würde ein zusätzlicher Radi sehr viel mehr bringen aber wenn er den Kühlkörper so herumliegen hat kann er es j mal versuchen, schaden kann es nicht (außer vielleicht durch das erhöhte Gewicht dem PCIe Steckplatz und dem PBC) auch wenn sich der Nutzen in Grenzen halten wird, ich vermute vielleicht 1-2°C weniger bei der Wassertemperatur


----------



## The_Schroeder (15. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Bin gerade dabei ein Modell in 3D zubauen und würd dann eure Meinung zu wissen wollen.
Hab im Moment nur bisschen wenig Zeit wegen Arbeit also kann es ein bisschen dauern, da auch das Problem des Kombinierens etwas schwierig ist


----------



## keendeen (18. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

das ist so sinnlos wie ne schnelle verbindung zu wollen und noch nen 50 meter kabel dazwischenzusetzten


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürde Idee, ohne Plan obs funzt ^^*

Ok, hab mal Leute gefragt die AHnung von haben...ich sags ma so..Idee liegt im Mülleimer, wer se haben will bescheid sagen 

Pimp ich halt die dämmlichen Referenzkühler,..hab ja jetzte ne MK-13 auf meiner GTX und den Standartkühler so liegen..mal gucken vllt kann man Maße des Standartkühlers mit der Leistung des MK-13 mischen OHNE das sowas wie ne FX5800 rauskommt


----------

